# Error bind address already in use



## dpalme (Nov 24, 2008)

After I got the installation completed, things are coming together but I have an error popping up on the console that says the following:

Nov 24 11:04:59 wwww inetd[747]: ssh/tcp: bind: address already in use

this repeats itself over and over again....any idea how to fix it? I tried changing the settings in inetd several times to no avail.


----------



## anomie (Nov 24, 2008)

What do these commands show? 

*# grep ssh /etc/inetd.conf*

*# grep ssh /etc/rc.conf*

You are probably launching sshd normally and via inetd...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2008)

Or you forgot sshd's -i flag in inetd.conf.


----------



## dpalme (Nov 25, 2008)

[inetd.conf]
ssh     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/sshd          sshd -i -4
#ssh    stream  tcp6    nowait  root    /usr/sbin/sshd          sshd -i -6

[/etc/rc.conf]
sshd_enable="YES"


----------



## robbak (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, there it is: You still have ssh enabled vi inetd. Comment out that ssh line, *killall -1 inetd*, and the messages will stop.


----------

